# Recommend where I can get cheap e-commerce website builder and design, budget $500.



## Rageamongus (Apr 24, 2009)

My budget is usd 500.
do you think it's possible for me to get e-commerce site.
where can i get website builder expert that do ecommerce site for usd 500 only?

please provide me some information.


----------



## thedeadpress (Mar 12, 2009)

Maybe you could open a hosting account with someone that will do 1 click installs like dreamhost (and many others) and install zencart then use your budget to get a template near enough to what your after.

I doubt you'll get something bespoke for that money unless you find someone on a learning curve and wanting the experiance. 

Plus you'll need to budget for a merchant account etc.

it is not as cheap as you think to get your online shop set up. Have you thought about getting a webdesigner to set up a static site with paypal buttons for your items which may be a start if you havent got a lot (of items).

I'm sure others will chip in with other and better ideas though!


----------



## lilpopeye1119 (May 7, 2009)

i have a brother in that is starting to develope websites on his own, he is very good (hes doing my ecomerce site) hes not cheap but he always willing to work with people and could use the experiance and referances. he has a site called adventusmedia.com on it is his email tell him his brother felix recommended him (you wont be disapointed) if anything he could point you in the right direction hes very helpful and a great people person.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi, I'd be able to set up an e-commerce site for you. The $500 will include a full e-commerce website with up to 25 product pages, up to 5 static pages (about, contact, FAQ, etc.) and credit card checkout via Paypal. The site will have a consistent theme throughout (the appearance of the website itself). 

Turnaround time will be 2-3 weeks.

Let me know if you'd be interested and we can discuss details regarding your specific project.

Thank you,
Aaron Kushner
Kushworks Studios


----------



## VirtualIsland (Sep 22, 2007)

Felix, I nearly passed out @ the prices your brother had! Not saying that the price range isnt worth it,but most people who need these service cant afford to put out that kind of money @ present


----------



## lilpopeye1119 (May 7, 2009)

VirtualIsland said:


> Felix, I nearly passed out @ the prices your brother had! Not saying that the price range isnt worth it,but most people who need these service cant afford to put out that kind of money @ present


yeh he is kinda pricey and heck im even his brother! lol., but he is also the only web designer i know that will spread your payments out over a 6month period. he does great work you should check out some of his clients pages as well as my comming soon page he is working on ... www.carboncopytotwear.com


----------



## BWD (Mar 8, 2009)

Felix, he does have some nice ideas but you should let him know that if you are using a CMS such as Joomla, that he still has to optimize the meta tags. I looked through his portfolio and I think most were not yet optimized. If I m wrong, I apologise in advance, just trying to help. I m still working on getting my site optimized but then again, the site you see right now is just the online shopping, the main site is still to come, I ve just to get the time to work on my own site rather than clients and the clothing company lol. Overall nice work though

As for orginal poster, depending on how many products and how much designing I would normally do for a client, 500 isn t unreasonable budget. I ve done them many times for that pricing for smaller online stores


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Rag- I can't message you your box is full..


----------



## afrofusion (Jun 29, 2007)

Pmb me and we will discuss. I can provide you with a full e-com site within your budget.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

*Thread note:*

Please note, some posts were moved out of this thread as they were off topic. This is someone's Referrals and Recommendations thread. Please try to only post if you have a recommendation or referral to add for this member.

Sidenote: The Site Review/Design Review section is a great place to get a site and/or designs reviewed by other members, and discuss them. 

Thanks! Have a great day, everyone.


----------



## Arboristsite (Nov 20, 2006)

PM me if you are still interested in getting a site done for that. I can include a online designer with a cart (zencart) for that.


----------

